# Chris hitched-now what?



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

With Chris moving locations are you guys still hunting SE ND? Thats gonna be a pull for you Chris! Now your getting moved in you will have a bunch of new spots for all the Fargo guys to road trip too!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The Webfoot Posse promises to take good care of him!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Well the webfoot posse needs to take good care of me to then.... :wink: Could be a tough year for me if I don't make some money and buy some decoys here to replace all the ones I sold.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Austin I will be in Bismarck by Sept 1st to take care of your butt. Just put a muzzle on that barking barrel of yours :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Us fargo boys well manage to keep it together, but we will be out west to hook up with Hustad and the Posse. I will have a trailer full of fullbodies by next fall so get ready to stack the lessors and stock pile the honkers while we run traffic!! :beer:
As for the next thing, it would be me having a girl friend for over 2 months. Man they just dont understand why I have to be either fishing or hunting ever weekend!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

GB, Make em' understand now! It only gets tougher later!! Or so I'm told. :lol:

Austin, You're welcome anytime!! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Will we still hunt the SE? I hunted it before I met Chris and I'll still hunt it when he's not here.

I'm almost offended that you think the rest of us can't do it withou Chris H.

Seriously though, I will have to make the migration to bismark when everything freezes around here.

I wan't to shoot some snows so bad I'm going crazy.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

GG -GB3

Well I figured you guys used all of Chris's decoys to hunt? What gives


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GB3 and I can both run our own show for honks. I think I might have had more coys than Hustad up untill about two weeks ago. Thats when he went nuts with the northwinds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustads dekes????? Nah we are to good to hunt over his dekes :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

gandergrinder It seems Chris made the big buy just before he got married! Smart man things change after you get hitched.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

LOL

I am razzin ya guys. I know GG you run the show down there. :lol: :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its not just a show but a Goose strip club :beer: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its a clown show mostly. Sadly, most of the operation takes place between drunk and hungover. :lol:

He was smart with the wife thing and all but he should have tried to slide those in before the end of the year for tax purposes. However I could be mistaken with his tax year arrangement.

Although I'm not sure what reason you could give to the IRS to justify a tax year starting Sept 1st. Cyclical industry? Actually I would want it to start in Aug when everyone starts to gear up then I could hold off my tax payment as long as possible.

Try to give a guy free financial advice and he doesn't listen. Just kiddin H.

I like that name I think I am just going to call him H from now on.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wack em and stack em. If you guys need someone to hunt with you, give me a call. :beer:

Late Season Bismark is where it's at. Honky tonks. 8)


----------

